#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианство в КНР

## Дмитрон

Ранее не особо стремился к вегетарианству.
Но потом отказался от таких китайских вещей как ресторан Аомен Доу Лао (аомыньская кухня хуого), северная Хуого, гуандуская кухня, там, где присутствуют живые морские обитатели, перед самым процессом приготовления.

Наиболее распространенное вегетарианское блюдо в КНР это "чжоу" - рисовая похлебка, которая подается утром с "сянцай" - кисло-солеными кусочками овощей.
Что еще распространено в Китае из вегетарианского и еще и съедобного?

"Чоудоуфу" и "Дуриан" не предлагать. :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

Еше:

"Сихуншичаоданфань" - паренный рис и тушеные помидоры с яйцом.
Разве, что яйцо присутствует. Но очень питательно.

http://www.xinshipu.com/%E8%A5%BF%E7...%9B%8B-762.htm

"Лянбань Силаньхуа" - Тушеная капуста броколли в соусе холодная (бывает горячая).

http://www.haodou.com/recipe/233534

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ранее не особо стремился к вегетарианству.
> Но потом отказался от таких китайских вещей как ресторан Аомен Доу Лао (аомыньская кухня хуого), северная Хуого, гуандуская кухня, там, где присутствуют живые морские обитатели, перед самым процессом приготовления.
> 
> Наиболее распространенное вегетарианское блюдо в КНР это "чжоу" - рисовая похлебка, которая подается утром с "сянцай" - кисло-солеными кусочками овощей.
> Что еще распространено в Китае из вегетарианского и еще и съедобного?
> 
> "Чоудоуфу" и "Дуриан" не предлагать.


Тофу во всём его разнообразии (кроме вонючего, раз уж Вы не приемлите): 白豆腐、豆腐皮、脆皮豆腐、豆腐脑、豆浆. И конечно же 素鸡!
Куча овощей как то шпинат, рапс, съедобная хризантема, китайская капуста, обычная красно- и белокочанная капуста, сельдерей, салат-латук, кинза и так далее, если самому готовить то вообще не соскучишься, три вида риса злаки многие я даже по русски не знаю.
Водоросли разные (несколько видов морской капусты).
Сотни грибов как то 杏鲍菇、圆蘑菇 (подозреваю, что шампиньоны)、金针菇、забыл как называются такие достаточно большие 菇, из них на северо-востоке делают 炸蘑菇、наконец, вульгарные 香菇  :Smilie: 
Оволактовегетарианцам —перепелиные яйца, сливочное масло и що.

----------

Дмитрон (16.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

В Китае (на Юге) быть вегетарианцем легче, чем в РФ.
Климат теплый и овощей, круп много и не дорого.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В Китае (на Юге) быть вегетарианцем легче, чем в РФ.
> Климат теплый и овощей, круп много и не дорого.


И на севере легче. На неразвитом северозападе тяжеловато — всё привозное дорогущее, да и разнообразие победнее, но можно, если очень захотеть. Тут зато с молочкой очень хорошо, лучше чем в России.

В России тоже проблемы особой быть вегетарианцем нет на самом деле, просто нет такого разнообразия продуктов и блюд.

----------

Дмитрон (17.07.2013)

----------

